# Rag Joint not gonna clear header



## chadd925 (Jun 5, 2016)

Converted to power steering and the rag joint is running into the header. Should I remove header and dimple it?


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Is there an exhaust leak?
It looks like the header isn't flat against the head and there is a bolt missing at the front.


----------



## chadd925 (Jun 5, 2016)

Engine just went in, headers not bolted up yet... but that rag joint will definitely make contact.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Have you considered repro HO manifolds?
If you go that route I have a fairly new exhaust system with all the hardware you can have if you can pick it up in So Cal.
I went with the Gardner reproduction exhaust system when I had my engine rebuilt.


----------



## chadd925 (Jun 5, 2016)

Man I would take you up on that If my wife wasn't due in 2 weeks ?.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Congrats on the upcoming new arrival!
Denting in the header tube kind of defeats the purpose of having headers.
What happens with these cars is over the decades the engine cradle area develops a sag and the frame rails move in toward the engine.
You can see in in the amount of shims used to move the upper control arms out to align it.
A frame shop can remove this but it is temporary due to metal memory.
Even with denting in the header you will bake the rag joint.
Not a big fan of headers; they are problematic on these cars and the juice isn't worth the squeeze IMO.


----------



## chadd925 (Jun 5, 2016)

That is great info Goat thank you! For now I'm gonna "adjust" aka mangle the header and rag joint coupler and keep an eye out for some manifolds. Was just checking out the Ram Air RM-1 d-port's... anyone have first hand experience with them?


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

I believe that is a good plan.
If you have a torch try to heat it and oval it rather than dimpling it.


----------



## zrsteve (Aug 28, 2014)

chadd925 said:


> That is great info Goat thank you! For now I'm gonna "adjust" aka mangle the header and rag joint coupler and keep an eye out for some manifolds. Was just checking out the Ram Air RM-1 d-port's... anyone first hand experience with them?


I purchased these headers for my 65 GTO from Ram Air and am very satisfied with the fit of these headers. I also purchased everything for mounting the headers and exhaust including the down pipes. I spent the x-tra $$ and had everything but the down pipes ceramic coated.


----------



## john23 (Mar 6, 2016)

you will not see any power difference from putting one dent in your header...the only drawback is it is unsightly...by far the easiest fix for your interference issue...


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

If you are going to dent the header make it as smooth as possible don't hit it directly with the hammer strike the side of a piece of pipe or a socket after heating the area with a torch.


----------

